# iPad et Dropbox - ou autre solution de stockage en ligne



## pedrito256 (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise DropBox pour partager nos fichiers de travail avec mon collaborateur. Nous avons des centaines de fichiers. J'ai donc tout naturellement télécharger dropbox pour iPad.

N'ayant pas l'iPad 3G, je suis donc confronté au problème suivant : je ne peux pas avoir automatiquement tous mes fichiers téléchargés sur l'iPad pour pouvoir les consulter offline.

Il existe bien une fonction "favori", mais il faut l'activer manuellement pour chaque fichier - ce qui est dans mon cas très fastidieux voire impossible.

Ais-je loupé une option qui permettrait de faire cela dans dropbox ?

Existe-t-il un programme ipad qui permet de synchroniser automatiquement son compte dropbox et d'avoir tout en local ? GoodReader y accède mais ne le fait pas.

Si non, existe-t-il une autre solution de stockage en ligne aussi simple que dropbox et qui permet cette solution ?

Merci à tous,
PVL


----------



## momo-fr (14 Septembre 2010)

Ce que tu cherches c'est une solution "Push" des données je suppose car sur mon iPad en ouvrant DropBox j'ai la mise à jour automatique des données, idem en 3G effectivement.

Ta demande c'est un téléchargement sans devoir ouvrir DropBox ?

Sans doute possible avec iOS4 et le multitâche mais pas certain.


----------



## pedrito256 (14 Septembre 2010)

Ben heu.. Quand j'ouvre dropbox, il ne télécharge pas automatiquement tous les fichiers.

En gros, je souhaite avoir une copie de mes fichiers dropbox sur mon ipad, afin que je puisse les voir offline. Quitte à aller dans une manip de synchronisation.

Suis-je clair ?

Merci et A+


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2010)

Je comprends ta demande et malheureusement je ne connais pas de logiciel qui puisse automatiquement copier les fichiers sur un iPad au lieu de juste se connecter au serveur.

Peut-être une option à demander aux concepteurs de DropBox.


----------



## pedrito256 (14 Septembre 2010)

Bouh !!!

Même pas avec une autre solution ?

Par exemple, existe-t-il un logiciel iPad qui se synchronise avec un dossier sur l'ordi (et pas seulement un glissé-déposé comme avec itunes) ?

Auquel cas, il suffirait de le synchroniser avec le dossier dropbox de l'ordi, ce qui serait un moindre mal !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------

Genre est-ce que readdledocs ou un autre logiciel de ce type le fait ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2010)

Document to go fait ce genre de chose.

SI tes fichiers sont de type texte ou image, ça marchera, je pense.


----------



## pedrito256 (14 Septembre 2010)

Ben docs to go fait comme dropbox : il ne telecharge que les fichiers qu'on lui demande...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## ET80 (14 Septembre 2010)

Je t'aurai bien conseiller l'iDisk qui permet un stockage en local jusqu'à 500Mo.

Mais cette solution à un coût (MobileMe à 80&#8364;/ans).


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2010)

Non, document to go charge tous les fichiers contenus dans un dossier sur ton ordi et ils sont bien sûr le iPad que tu sois connecté ou non. Donc c'est ce dont tu as besoin.


----------



## mashgau (15 Septembre 2010)

Je profite de ce topic pour poser une question : est-ce que document to go (ou un autre logiciel) permet d'uploader un document modifié sur l'Ipad sur dropbox ? Car avec Page, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le faire. Donc plutôt lourd de ne pouvoir que récupérer ses documents sur dropbox avec goodreader + ouverture dans Page + transfert par mail ou par itunes pour retrouver son doc modifié ...

Merci !


----------



## pedrito256 (15 Septembre 2010)

@gwen
heu... j'ai peut-être loupé une fonctionnalité de docs to, mais il me semble qu'il faut télécharger un par un les docs de dropbox. Et en plus, ils arrivent dans l'ensemble des fichiers de docs to go, sans répertoire. Ce qui n'est pas pratique quand on a une centaine de fichiers.

De façon générale, si je n'avais qu'une vingtaine de fichiers, j'aurai pu tous les marquer comme préférés sous dropbox pour des synchronisations à la volée.

@mashagu
Docs to Go et QuickOffice Connect le font. Goodreader permet d'uploader des fichiers sur dropbox (ce que l'application dropbox ne permet bizarrement pas de faire).

Pour mettre des fichiers créés par pages sur dropbox à partir de l'ipad, la seule solution est de se l'envoyer par mail à partir de pages, puis d'envoyer la pièce jointe dans goodreader pour enfin l'uploader dans dropbox. Je n'ai rien trouvé de plus pratique, et c'est fastidieux.


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2010)

OK, a partir de Dropbox, mais sur un dossier sélectionné sur ton ordi il se synchronise automatiquement.


----------



## petitchemin (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

si tu utilises Quickoffice pas de problème tu peux copier des fichiers dans les 2 sens.


----------



## mashgau (16 Septembre 2010)

J'ai acheté doc to go hier, et c'est vrai que ça fonctionne très bien.

Dommage pour Pages que je trouvais mieux foutu ... A moins qu'une mise à jour soit faite prochainement


----------



## pedrito256 (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, Docs To Go permet de synchroniser un dossier de son ordi avec son iPad. Donc en l'occurence le dossier dropbox.

A ce sujet, Docs to Go a beaucoup plus de fonctionnalités que quickoffice (plus de connections cloud, on peut lire des fichiers googledocs offline, quickoffice gère très peu de fonction excel comme somme.si)... Mais il est infiniment plus moche !!!

Dommage, je vais donc acheter docs to go et pages, ce sera parfait !

Merci à tous !


----------



## wayne (7 Novembre 2010)

Je vois que maintenant, avec page, on peut enregistrer sur un serveur WebDAV. Est-ce que ça permet de mettre dans ses dossier dropbox? Si oui que faut-il mettre dans la case ''adresse du serveur''?:rose:


----------

